# Animated DVDs To Test Picture Quality On



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Here Are My Top Picks:

Kiki's Delivery Service
The Road To El Dorado
Team Hot Wheels: The Origin Of Awesome!
The Flintstones And WWE: Stone Age Smackdown!
Happiness Is A Warm Blanket, Charlie Brown
It's A SpongeBob Christmas!
The Lion King 1½

Well, What Do You Think?


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

Rango


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

Ghost in the Shell 2.0 (newer remastered version)
UP
The Incredibles 1 & 2


----------

